# Hope i didnt brk some role by doing this :)



## SILENTnCHAOTIC (Dec 3, 2005)

Hi, Ill apologize in advance if requesting from a new post off a topic already posted is wrong.  If so crack the whip and ill b certain it doesent happen again.<<<quick learner when it comes to pain 

http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=14331 

topic i replyed to in hopes for assistance.  Basically awnsered my own dumb question im thinkin...paso 2 mobo...paso 2 bios update.   But is it doable, to copy files to a cd-rom, disconnect drives, and lan, so wont net boot, yes ill keep a cdrom drive connected, lol, did i mention i have adhd.... sorta turning into a runon ranoff sentence.
 Plz feel free to pm, post, email, or if u can hack, give me a call, all help appreciated, and thx to all in advance


----------



## SILENTnCHAOTIC (Dec 3, 2005)

*I Could Really Use Some Help*

well diconnected from lan, used a new floppy, used tformat to do a hard core format in dos, i did get something ...a black screen with a cursor running from left to right about the 2" from the bottom of the screen, and only did it when i hit a key. also some characters in bottom right corner starting as avid then bunch unknown characters. say bout 4. no way to duplicate it lol. SO ill give my specs as well, IM gaining ground though, this time i have video...


SiSoftware Sandra
System
Host Name : SILENT
User : SILENTnCHA0TIC
Domain : HIDDEN
ProcessorModel : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz
Speed : 1.60GHz
Performance Rating : PR1755 (estimated)
Type : Standard
L2 On-board Cache : 256kB ECC Synchronous, ATC, 8-way set, 64 byte line size, 2 lines per sector
Mainboard
Bus(es) : X-Bus AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
MP Support : No
MP APIC : Yes
System BIOS : Intel Corp. PT84510A.15A.0004.P02.0112051220
System : Gateway E-3600
Mainboard : Intel Corporation D845PT
Total Memory : 512MB DDR-SDRAM
Chipset 1
Model : Intel Corporation 82845MP Brookdale Host-Hub Interface Bridge (B0-step)
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 100MHz (400MHz data rate)
Total Memory : 512MB DDR-SDRAM
Memory Bus Speed : 2x 133MHz (266MHz data rate)
Video System
Monitor/Panel : Plug and Play Monitor
Adapter : NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 
Physical Storage Devices
Removable Drive : Floppy disk drive
Hard Disk : Maxtor 4D040H2 (38GB)
CD-ROM/DVD : CREATIVE DVD-ROM DVD1610E (CD 48X Rd) (DVD 6X Rd)
CD-ROM/DVD : LITE-ON LTR-24102B (CD 40X Rd, 24X Wr)
CD-ROM/DVD : WU5087A UWZ673T SCSI CdRom Device (CD 32X Rd) (DVD 4X Rd)
Logical Storage Devices
1.44MB 3.5" (A : N/A
Hard Disk (C : 38GB (31GB, 81% Free Space) (NTFS)
Warcraft iii (D : 671MB (CDFS)
CD-ROM/DVD (E : N/A
CD-ROM/DVD (F : N/A
Peripherals
Serial/Parallel Port(s) : 1 COM / 1 LPT
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2442
USB Controller/Hub : Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM USB Universal Host Controller - 2444
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : USB Root Hub
USB Controller/Hub : Generic USB Hub
Keyboard : Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse : Logitech-compatible Mouse PS/2
Mouse : HID-compliant WheelMouse
Human Interface : Logitech USB WheelMouse
MultiMedia Device(s)
Device : Creative SB Live! Value
Device : Intel(r) 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio Controller
Power Management
AC Line Status : On-Line
Operating System(s)
Windows System : Microsoft Windows XP/2002 Professional (Win32 x86) 5.01.2600 (Service Pack 2)
Network Services
Adapter : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

SiSoftware Sandra
System
Manufacturer : Gateway
Model : E-3600
Version : 4000777
Serial Number : 0026368036
ID : 7B768BA0-11B21DD9-61B90080-6C38D6A5
System Chassis
Manufacturer : Gateway
Type : Desktop
Can be locked : No
Version : HV04A05
Serial Number : 0026368036
Mainboard
Manufacturer : Intel Corporation
MP Support : No
Model : D845PT
Version : AAA65253-303
Serial Number : ABPT20512895
System BIOS : 51-2300-000000-00101111-030199-
On-board Devices
Intel ICH2 Audio Device : Sound Adapter (Enabled)
Intel GMCH AGP Graphics Controller : Video Adapter (Enabled)
Intel 82562 Ethernet Device : Ethernet Adapter (Enabled)
System Memory Controller
Location : Mainboard
Error Correction Capability : None
Number of Memory Slots : 2
Maximum Installable Memory : 2GB
DIMM0 - J5E3 : DIMM Synchronous DDR-SDRAM 256MB/64 @ 266Mt/s
DIMM1 - J5E1 : DIMM Synchronous DDR-SDRAM 256MB/64 @ 266Mt/s
Chipset 1
Model : Intel Corporation 82845MP Brookdale Host-Hub Interface Bridge (B0-step)
Bus(es) : X-Bus AGP PCI IMB USB i2c/SMBus
Front Side Bus Speed : 4x 100MHz (400MHz data rate)
Maximum FSB Speed / Max Memory Speed : 4x 100MHz / 2x 133MHz
Width : 64-bit
IO Queue Depth : 12 request(s)
Chipset 1 Hub Interface
Type : Hub-Interface
Version : 1.00
Number of Ports : 1
Width : 8-bit
Full Duplex : Yes
Multiplier : 1/1x
Speed : 4x 66MHz (264MHz data rate)
Logical/Chipset 1 Memory Banks
Bank 0 : 256MB DDR-SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6 1CMD
Bank 2 : 128MB DDR-SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6 1CMD
Bank 3 : 128MB DDR-SDRAM 2.5-3-3-6 1CMD
Speed : 2x 133MHz (266MHz data rate)
Multiplier : 4/3x
Width : 64-bit
Refresh Rate : 7.80µs
Power Save Mode : No
Fixed Hole Present : No
APIC 1
Version : 2.00
Speed : 16MHz
Multiplier : 1/2x
Maximum Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler Engaged : Yes
Enhanced Support : Yes
Memory Module 1
Manufacturer : Samsung
Model : M3 68L3223ETM-CCC
Serial Number : F305AAF7
Type : 256MB DDR-SDRAM
Technology : 8x(32Mx8)
Speed : PC3200U 3.0-3-3-8
Version : 1.0
Date of Manufacture : Saturday, June 18, 2005
Set Timing @ 200MHz : 3.0-3-3-8
Set Timing @ 167MHz : 2.5-3-3-7
Memory Module 2
Manufacturer : Samsung
Model : M3 68L3313CT1-CB0
Serial Number : 35CB6A00
Type : 256MB DDR-SDRAM
Technology : 16x(16Mx8)
Speed : PC2100U 2.5-3-3-6
Date of Manufacture : Tuesday, February 26, 2002
Set Timing @ 133MHz : 2.5-3-3-6
Set Timing @ 100MHz : 2.0-2-2-5
Environment Monitor 1
Model : SMSC M10x/14x LPC
Mainboard Specific Support : No
Environment Monitor 2
Model : AD ADM1025(A) SMB
Version : 0.09
Mainboard Specific Support : No
Temperature Sensor(s)
Board Temperature : 35.0°C / 95.0°F
CPU Temperature : 38.0°C / 100.4°F td
Cooling Device(s)
Auto Fan Speed Control : No
Chassis Fan Speed : 3840rpm
Voltage Sensor(s)
CPU Voltage : 1.76V
Aux Voltage : 1.47V
+3.3V Voltage : 3.30V
+5V Voltage : 5.04V
-12V Voltage : -11.57V
AGP Bus(es) on Hub 1
Version : 2.00
Maximum Data Transfer Rate : 4x
Multiplier : 1/2x
Fast-Writes Enabled : No
Fast-Writes Support : Yes
Side Band Enabled : No
Side Band Support : Yes
PCI Bus(es) on Hub 1
Version : 2.20
Number of Bridges : 2
PCI Bus 0 : PCI (33MHz)
PCI Bus 2 : PCI (33MHz)
Multiplier : 1/3x
LPC Hub Controller 1
Model : Intel Corporation 82801BA LPC Interface (ICH2 B5 step)
ACPI Power Management Enabled : Yes
Random Number Generator Support : Yes
Random Number Generator Enabled : No
Delayed Transaction Enabled : Yes
LPC Legacy Controller 1
Type : SMSC LPC v1
Version : 5F.00
Number of Enabled Devices : 6
USB Controller 1
Model : Gateway 2000 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #1 (ICH2/ICH2-M B5 step)
Version : 1.10
Interface : UHCI
Channels : 2
Speed : 48MHz
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No
USB Controller 2
Model : Gateway 2000 82801BA/BAM USB Controller #2 (ICH2/ICH2-M B5 step)
Version : 1.10
Interface : UHCI
Channels : 2
Speed : 48MHz
Supported Speed(s) : Low (1.5Mbps) Full (12Mbps) 
Legacy Emulation Enabled : No
System SMBus Controller 1
Model : Intel 801xx/63xx SMBus
Version : 0.05
Specification : 1.00
Advanced TCO Mode Enabled : No
Slave Device Enabled : No
PEC Support : No
Speed : 100kHz
Expansion Slot(s)
J6B3 (1h) : PCI 32-bit +3.3V PME i2c/SMBus Full-Length Used (Intel Corporation 82845 Brookdale Host-AGP Bridge (B0-step))
J6B2 (2h) : PCI 32-bit +3.3V PME i2c/SMBus Full-Length Used
J7B1 (3h) : PCI 32-bit +3.3V PME i2c/SMBus Full-Length Available
J5C1 (4h) : AGP-4x 32-bit +5V Full-Length Available
Port Connector
J1A2 - USB1 : USB - None / USB
J4A2 - USB2 : USB - None / USB
J2A1 - COM A : Serial Port 16550A - None / DB-9 pin female
J3A1 - LPT1 : Parallel Port ECP/EPP - None / DB-25 pin male
J1A1 - Keyboard : Keyboard - None / PS/2
J1A1 - PS2Mouse : Mouse - None / PS/2
JA4A1 - LAN : Network - None / RJ-45
J5A1 - Audio Mic In : Audio - None / Mini-jack
J5A1 - Audio Line In : Audio - None / Mini-jack
J5A1 - Audio Line Out : Audio - None / Mini-jack
J5F2 - Floppy : None - Floppy Disk / None
J5F1 - PRI IDE : None - ATA / None
J5E4 - SEC IDE : None - ATA / None
J5B2 - CDIN : Audio - CD-ROM Sound Input / None
J5B1 - AUX IN : Audio - None / None
J6F1 - Wake On Ring : None - None / None
J7F2 - SCSI LED : None - None / None
J8F1 - Control Panel : None - None / None
J1B2 - Power Supply Fan : None - None / None
J1D2 - CPU Fan : None - None / None
J6F2 - Configuration Jumper : None - None / None
J8F1 - USB Front Panel : None - None / None
J2E1 - Front Panel Audio : None - None / None
J7H1 - INTRUDER : None - None / None
LS7H1 - Internal Speaker : None - None / None

SiSoftware Sandra
General Information
Manufacturer : Intel Corp.
Version : PT84510A.15A.0004.P02.0112051220
Date of Manufacture : 12/05/2001
Plug & Play Version : 1.00
SMBIOS/DMI Version : 2.30
(EE)PROM Size : 512kB
General Capabilities
Can be Updated/Flashed : Yes
Can be Shadowed : Yes
Is Socketed : No
Supports Plug & Play : Yes
Supports ESCD : Yes
Supports Enhanced Disk Drive : Yes
NEC PC-98 Spec Compatible : No
Power Management Features
Supports APM : No
Supports ACPI : Yes
Supports Smart Battery : No
Boot Features
Supports Selective Booting : Yes
Supports CD/DVD Boot : Yes
Supports PCMCIA/CardBus Boot : No
Supports LS-120 Boot : Yes
Supports ZIP Boot : Yes
Supports i2o Boot : No
Supports FireWire/1394 Boot : No
Supports BIOS Boot Block : Yes
Supports Interactive Network Boot : Yes

SiSoftware Sandra
Processor
Model : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz
Speed : 1.60GHz
Performance Rating : PR1755 (estimated)
Type : Standard
Package : FC µPGA478
Rated Speed/FSB : 1600MHz / 4x 100MHz
Multiplier : 16/1x
Generation : G8
Name : P4W (Willamette) Pentium 4 180nm 1.5-2GHz 1.70-1.75V
Revision/Stepping : 1 / 2 (8)
Stepping Mask : D0
Microcode : MU0F122E
Core Voltage Rating : 1.750V
Maximum Physical / Virtual Addressing : 36-bit / 32-bit
Native Page Size : 4kB
Co-Processor (FPU)
Type : Built-in
Revision/Stepping : 1 / 2 (8)
Processor Cache(s)
Internal Data Cache : 8kB Synchronous, Write-Thru, 4-way set, 64 byte line size
Internal Trace Cache : 12kB Synchronous, Write-Thru, 8-way set, 64 byte line size
L2 On-board Cache : 256kB ECC Synchronous, ATC, 8-way set, 64 byte line size, 2 lines per sector
L2 Cache Multiplier : 1/1x  (1595MHz)
Upgradeability
Socket/Slot : J1D1
Upgrade Interface : ZIF Socket
Supported Speed(s) : 1.60GHz+
Environment Monitor 1
Model : SMSC M10x/14x LPC
Mainboard Specific Support : No
Environment Monitor 2
Model : AD ADM1025(A) SMB
Version : 0.09
Mainboard Specific Support : No
Power Rating(s)
CPU Core Power : 58W (estimated)
CPU Cooling System Thermal Resistance : 0.07°C/W (estimated)
Sensors
CPU Temperature : 39.0°C / 102.2°F td
CPU Voltage : 1.76V
Features
FPU - Co-Processor Built-in : Yes
VME - Virtual Mode Extensions : Yes
DE - Debugging Extension : Yes
PSE - Page Size Extension : Yes
TSC - Time Stamp Counter : Yes
MSR - Model Specific Registers : Yes
PAE - Physical Address Extension : Yes
MCE - Machine Check Exception : Yes
CX8 - Compare & Exchange Instruction : Yes
APIC - Local APIC Built-in : Yes
SEP - Fast System Call : Yes
MTRR - Memory Type Range Registers : Yes
PGE - Page Global Enable : Yes
MCA - Machine Check Architecture : Yes
PAT - Page Attribute Table : Yes
PSE36 - 36-bit Page Size Extension : Yes
PSN - Unique Serial Number : No
CLF - Cache Line Flush Support : Yes
DS - Debug Trace & EMON Store : Yes
ACPI - Software Clock Control : Yes
(W)MMX Technology : Yes
FXSR - Fast Float Save & Restore : Yes
SSE Technology : Yes
SSE2 Technology : Yes
SS - Self Snoop : Yes
HTT - Hyper-Threading Technology : No
TM - Thermal Monitor : Yes
PBE - Pending Break Enable : No
IA64 Technology : No
SSE3 Technology : No
MON - Monitor/MWait : No
DSCPL - CPL qualified Debug Store : No
VMX - Virtual Machine eXtensions : No
EST - Enhanced SpeedStep Technology : No
TM2 - Thermal Monitor 2 : No
CID - Context ID : No
xTPR - Send Task Priority Messages : No
DAZ - Denormals Are Zero : Yes
Advanced Settings
Data Error Checking : No
Fast Strings : Yes
x86 FPU Compatibility Mode : No
Prefetch Queue : Yes
Branch Trace Storage : Yes
IO Queue Depth : 12 request(s)
TM - Thermal Monitor : Yes
Machine Check Architecture Settings
Number of Reporting Banks : 4 bank(s)
Extended Machine Check Support : Yes
Number of Extended Reporting Banks : 12 bank(s)
Variable Range MTRR Settings
MTRR 0 : 00000000-1FFFFFFF (0MB-512MB) WB
Fixed Range MTRR Settings
MTRR 0 Range 0 : 00000000-0000FFFF (0kB-64kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 1 : 00010000-0001FFFF (64kB-128kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 2 : 00020000-0002FFFF (128kB-192kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 3 : 00030000-0003FFFF (192kB-256kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 4 : 00040000-0004FFFF (256kB-320kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 5 : 00050000-0005FFFF (320kB-384kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 6 : 00060000-0006FFFF (384kB-448kB) WB
MTRR 0 Range 7 : 00070000-0007FFFF (448kB-512kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 0 : 00080000-00083FFF (512kB-528kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 1 : 00084000-00087FFF (528kB-544kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 2 : 00088000-0008BFFF (544kB-560kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 3 : 0008C000-0008FFFF (560kB-576kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 4 : 00090000-00093FFF (576kB-592kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 5 : 00094000-00097FFF (592kB-608kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 6 : 00098000-0009BFFF (608kB-624kB) WB
MTRR 1 Range 7 : 0009C000-0009FFFF (624kB-640kB) WB
MTRR 2 Range 0 : 000A0000-000A3FFF (640kB-656kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 1 : 000A4000-000A7FFF (656kB-672kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 2 : 000A8000-000ABFFF (672kB-688kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 3 : 000AC000-000AFFFF (688kB-704kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 4 : 000B0000-000B3FFF (704kB-720kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 5 : 000B4000-000B7FFF (720kB-736kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 6 : 000B8000-000BBFFF (736kB-752kB) UC
MTRR 2 Range 7 : 000BC000-000BFFFF (752kB-768kB) UC
MTRR 3 Range 0 : 000C0000-000C0FFF (768kB-772kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 1 : 000C1000-000C1FFF (772kB-776kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 2 : 000C2000-000C2FFF (776kB-780kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 3 : 000C3000-000C3FFF (780kB-784kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 4 : 000C4000-000C4FFF (784kB-788kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 5 : 000C5000-000C5FFF (788kB-792kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 6 : 000C6000-000C6FFF (792kB-796kB) WP
MTRR 3 Range 7 : 000C7000-000C7FFF (796kB-800kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 0 : 000C8000-000C8FFF (800kB-804kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 1 : 000C9000-000C9FFF (804kB-808kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 2 : 000CA000-000CAFFF (808kB-812kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 3 : 000CB000-000CBFFF (812kB-816kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 4 : 000CC000-000CCFFF (816kB-820kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 5 : 000CD000-000CDFFF (820kB-824kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 6 : 000CE000-000CEFFF (824kB-828kB) WP
MTRR 4 Range 7 : 000CF000-000CFFFF (828kB-832kB) WP
MTRR 5 Range 0 : 000D0000-000D0FFF (832kB-836kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 1 : 000D1000-000D1FFF (836kB-840kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 2 : 000D2000-000D2FFF (840kB-844kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 3 : 000D3000-000D3FFF (844kB-848kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 4 : 000D4000-000D4FFF (848kB-852kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 5 : 000D5000-000D5FFF (852kB-856kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 6 : 000D6000-000D6FFF (856kB-860kB) UC
MTRR 5 Range 7 : 000D7000-000D7FFF (860kB-864kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 0 : 000D8000-000D8FFF (864kB-868kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 1 : 000D9000-000D9FFF (868kB-872kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 2 : 000DA000-000DAFFF (872kB-876kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 3 : 000DB000-000DBFFF (876kB-880kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 4 : 000DC000-000DCFFF (880kB-884kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 5 : 000DD000-000DDFFF (884kB-888kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 6 : 000DE000-000DEFFF (888kB-892kB) UC
MTRR 6 Range 7 : 000DF000-000DFFFF (892kB-896kB) UC
MTRR 7 Range 0 : 000E0000-000E0FFF (896kB-900kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 1 : 000E1000-000E1FFF (900kB-904kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 2 : 000E2000-000E2FFF (904kB-908kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 3 : 000E3000-000E3FFF (908kB-912kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 4 : 000E4000-000E4FFF (912kB-916kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 5 : 000E5000-000E5FFF (916kB-920kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 6 : 000E6000-000E6FFF (920kB-924kB) WP
MTRR 7 Range 7 : 000E7000-000E7FFF (924kB-928kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 0 : 000E8000-000E8FFF (928kB-932kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 1 : 000E9000-000E9FFF (932kB-936kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 2 : 000EA000-000EAFFF (936kB-940kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 3 : 000EB000-000EBFFF (940kB-944kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 4 : 000EC000-000ECFFF (944kB-948kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 5 : 000ED000-000EDFFF (948kB-952kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 6 : 000EE000-000EEFFF (952kB-956kB) WP
MTRR 8 Range 7 : 000EF000-000EFFFF (956kB-960kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 0 : 000F0000-000F0FFF (960kB-964kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 1 : 000F1000-000F1FFF (964kB-968kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 2 : 000F2000-000F2FFF (968kB-972kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 3 : 000F3000-000F3FFF (972kB-976kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 4 : 000F4000-000F4FFF (976kB-980kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 5 : 000F5000-000F5FFF (980kB-984kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 6 : 000F6000-000F6FFF (984kB-988kB) WP
MTRR 9 Range 7 : 000F7000-000F7FFF (988kB-992kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 0 : 000F8000-000F8FFF (992kB-996kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 1 : 000F9000-000F9FFF (996kB-1000kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 2 : 000FA000-000FAFFF (1000kB-1004kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 3 : 000FB000-000FBFFF (1004kB-1008kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 4 : 000FC000-000FCFFF (1008kB-1012kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 5 : 000FD000-000FDFFF (1012kB-1016kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 6 : 000FE000-000FEFFF (1016kB-1020kB) WP
MTRR 10 Range 7 : 000FF000-000FFFFF (1020kB-1024kB) WP
PAT Settings
PAT 0 : WB
PAT 1 : WC
PAT 2 : UC-
PAT 3 : UC
PAT 4 : WB
PAT 5 : WC
PAT 6 : UC-
PAT 7 : UC


SiSoftware Sandra
Date & Time
Date : Friday, December 02, 2005
Hour Format : 24h
Daylight Saving : No
Time : 10:38:00 PM
System Status
CMOS Battery Power Good : Yes
RTC Continuous Power : Yes
RTC Time Valid : No
CMOS Checksum Good : Yes
Configuration Valid : Yes
Disk Controller Good : Yes
Memory Size Good : No
Installed Adapter(s) Good : Yes
On-board Devices
Video Adapter : Yes
Keyboard : Yes
Floppy Disk : No
Co-Processor (FPU) : Yes
Installed Drives
A: Floppy Type : 1.44MB 3.5"
Hard Disk 2 Type : T47
Hard Disk 2 Setup
Landing Zone : 16
Write PreCompensation : 16383






RTC Time Valid : No
Memory Size Good : No


On-board Devices<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
Floppy Disk : No

Installed Drives<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<ODD
A: Floppy Type : 1.44MB 3.5"



GOT ME, i copied all files to 3.5 after unhiding all files, to make sure i got all, rebooted, got that black screen with the cursor, last thing i can think of is checkin the versions of the chipset software that was installed b4 i did my bios, another thing, though gateway insist its an el paso 2 , ive yet to c ne documentation, on ne programs that have the word el, let alone paso, DAMN INTEL GATEWAY AND MAYBE EL PASO, and y hasnt someone made a program that does this crap automatically....well gonna check chipset softy, check back here, no awnsers gonna flash i suppose


----------



## epidemik (Dec 3, 2005)

did you type all that?


----------



## SILENTnCHAOTIC (Dec 3, 2005)

WELL, to my dismay not many members, that r on or up care to indulge, WELLLLL gonna go hopefully not fry thisbut plz feel free to still share 
ty


----------

